# What does evey one think for NJ



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Guys What Do You Think For Nj This Year Will We Have Snow. How Soon Do You Think We Will Get The First Storm. After Last Year Its Got Me Realy Up Set It Was Such A Bad Winter Hear. I Hope We Get Some Good Storms. So Giv Eme Your Feedback


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Snow?*

You Will get hammered with snow...so will we...mark my wordswesport


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

im hoping the northeast gets hit so hard we never sleep, lol but only time will tell i suppose


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I dont know exactly where you live Lab Inc. But in Sparta we got only half the usual snowfall for the season. It was a horrible year to start out. Thats what I did:crying:


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

yea last year wasn't a great snow year. hopefully this year is better...although...considering we haven't even begun fall cleanups....it isnt a good sign. dosn't look like its going to cool down any time soon either. I've got my fingers crossed. I could use the money this season the most.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well new jersey is confusing itself for florida right now so i suspect by the time it gets cold(feb) we can get a nice 1 1/2 storms in then well be back on here *****in for another 10 months about how the winter sucked.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Don't feel bad, it sucks in ohio too. It's supposed to cool down tommorrow though.  


Bossman


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

hopefully it will cool down and we will get at least 3 plow able snowfalls


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*Its no looking good*

Hey guys I hope we get more then one storm. This heat sucks !!!! I cant take a winter like last year hear in NJ it was bad. I hear it is going to cool down at the end of the week lets jus hope it stays that way. When do you guys think we will get the first storm I hope we get something in Dec. So what do ever one think?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

feb 2nd 


and ill be golfin on new years for the third year in a row


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*HEY Icyman*

Really you think its going to be FEB 2 nothing in Dec or Jan what makes you think that its going to be that long I hope not


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well last year we if you remeber winter didnt show up until about mid january. i was skiing in canada the 2n d week of january and the last day i was there it was 56 and rainin. soo my unfortunate guess is feb 2nd. beleive me i want it to snow tomrw.


----------

